# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Grumpy red hypo bull

## jmugleston

IMG_4644wm by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

----------

John1982 (04-13-2015)

----------


## John1982

That snake means business!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jhill001

It's so neat how they flatten their necks so their head looks wide like a rattlesnake.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's a beautiful bull. Pits are so underrated in our hobby. Good to see some nice ones on here.  :Wink:

----------


## jclaiborne

Love seeing these guys.  I still have never seen an adult in person, just hatchlings.  I have handled many a gopher snake that I catch in my yard, but these guys just seem sooo different in attitude.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

So beautiful! I can't wait to get more pits. I just have a hatchling gopher snake at the moment.

----------

